# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Irland

## ozie

Wer war schon in Irland? wie kommt mann denn da am besten hin?
wo geht man am besten (gnstigsten) auf die Fhre?

----------


## Gast

aber danach 2x das Flugzeug genommen (1995,96,97). Von Berlin das Schnellste, zumal ich immer an der Westkste war. 
Mit dem Auto zieht es sich. Fhre Rotterdam -Harvich, dann irgendwo nach einem Tag Fahrt in Wales rber mit einem Katamaran in 100 Minuten durch d. Irische See. Dann mit dem Auto rber an die Westkste. Wieder 1 Tag weg.

Ein sehr schnes Land, super nette Leute, Pubs, Golfpltze fr jedermann (Pitch and Put)- geh hin, hol Dir 2 Schlger und dann hau drauf ein. Wellenreiten in Lahinch- 1h von Shannon Airport und Rossnaglagh oder wie sich das schreibt in der Nhe von Donegal Town.
Die besten Reisefhrer fr solche Reisen und Lnder sind die aus dem Velbinger Verlag. Habe diese Teile immer Norwegen, Schottland, Schweden, Kanaren u.s.w. Wenn ein Reisefhrer dann den, da steht alles drin. Die Leser schreiben ja auch mit.



Noch Fragen: guido@lukoil.de

----------

